

Show off your JS-Fu, make me feel dumb(er). - Xichekolas
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=216718

======
Xichekolas
Just an update to this. I have the problem fixed now, so thanks all that
looked at it. (And thaumaturgy, I owe you a beer.)

New version is on the userscripts page for anyone that wants it:
<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039>

